# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  สายอากาศชัก ความถี่ 144MHz ที่แรงที่สุด ของ DIAMOND รุ่น RH205 ของแท้จากญี่ปุ่น

## Import

*DIAMOND* รุ่น *RH205* สายอากาศชัก ย่านความถี่ 144MHz ที่แรงที่สุด ของ DIAMOND ของแท้จากญี่ปุ่น (เสาสไลด์ 10 ท่อน) เป็นอีกหนึ่งสินค้าที่ใครหลายคนบอกว่าหาซื้อยากในบ้านเราและถามหากันเข้ามามากพอสมควร เด่นในเรื่องวัสดุที่ใช้ทำและเกนขยายที่นักวิทยุรุ่นเก่าที่เคยใช้คงจะเข้าใจกันดีว่า "แรง" แค่ไหนในเรื่องเกนขยายของสายอากาศรุ่นนี้ 

สายอากาศรุ่นนี้เมื่อชักออกสุดจะเป็น 5/8 แลมด้า ที่มีความแรงเมื่อเทียบกับสายอากาศยางที่ติดมากับเครื่องถึง +9dB และเมื่อหดกลับจะเป็น 1/4 แลมด้า ซึ่งหมายความประมาณว่าสามารถใช้งานได้ทั้งขณะยืดออกจนสุดและขณะหดกลับสุด 

ป.ล. สินค้าชนิดนี้ส่วนใหญ่ที่ขายกันในท้องตลาดเป็นของทำเลียนแบบ แต่ขอย้ำว่าสายอากาศ DIAMOND รุ่น RH205 ที่ผมสั่งนำเข้ามาขายนี้เป็น "ของแท้จาก DIAMOND ประเทศญี่ปุ่น" ส่วนวิธีการดูว่าแท้หรือเทียมดูอย่างไรผมไม่ทราบ ผมขายของมากมายจำนวนเงินแค่พันกว่าบาท ผมไม่เอามาทำให้เสียชื่อเสียงหรอกครับ 

*รูปภาพและรายละเอียด*




*ราคา :* 900 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* ฟรี EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ นพ.ธีรพล (หาดใหญ่) EMS = EJ400170561TH  วันที่ 12/09/55
ส่งคุณ สุเมธ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ400173713TH  วันที่ 13/09/55
ส่งคุณ ไพโรจน์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EJ400173727TH  วันที่ 13/09/55
ส่งคุณ ษณกร (ทับปุด) EMS = EJ400173735TH  วันที่ 13/09/55
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EJ193558962TH  วันที่ 15/09/55
ส่งคุณ สรลักษณ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EJ193560303TH  วันที่ 17/09/55
ส่งคุณ อัสนี (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ400192227TH  วันที่ 20/09/55 (จำนวน 4 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ สาคริต (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EJ193655814TH  วันที่ 21/09/55
ส่งคุณ ชาติชาย (สามเสนใน) EMS = EJ193655828TH  วันที่ 21/09/55
ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EJ400320439TH  วันที่ 08/10/55
ส่งคุณ ศุภวิชญ์ (ท่าแซะ) EMS = EJ400340226TH  วันที่ 24/10/55 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ อัสนี (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ400360512TH  วันที่ 03/11/55 (จำนวน 5 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ วรานนท์ (บางละมุง) EMS = EJ400380675TH  วันที่ 13/11/55
ส่ง ร้าน หจก.ทรัพย์ทวี (ลำพูน) EMS = EJ486224468TH  วันที่ 01/02/56
ส่งคุณ ธีรศานต์ (คีรีรัฐนิคม) EMS = EJ486242912TH  วันที่ 12/02/56
ส่งคุณ บุรินทร์ (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EJ486267256TH  วันที่ 28/02/56
ส่งคุณ ปิยะราช (คลองหลวง) EMS = EJ486277695TH  วันที่ 05/03/56
ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262235412TH  วันที่ 28/08/56
ส่ง บริษัทสวนอ้อย (ดุสิต) EMS = EK262643102TH  วันที่ 02/09/56
ส่งคุณ ยุรพงษ์ (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EJ889622575TH  วันที่ 23/09/56
ส่งคุณ อนุชา (คลองพน) EMS = EJ889622589TH  วันที่ 23/09/56
ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EJ889655834TH  วันที่ 02/10/56
ส่งคุณ นนทนัตถ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EJ889664941TH  วันที่ 03/10/56
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EK637616667TH  วันที่ 27/11/56
ส่งคุณ พิชัย (รอจ่ายขอนแก่น) EMS = EK351700209TH  วันที่ 02/12/56
ส่งคุณ สุธี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK637325602TH  วันที่ 06/12/56
ส่งคุณ พิมล (หนองเรือ) EMS = EK489504759TH  วันที่ 23/01/57
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK489114308TH  วันที่ 26/02/57
ส่งคุณ ทัศน์พล (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK489158520TH  วันที่ 13/03/57
ส่งคุณ จุลฉัตร (มีนบุรี) EMS = EL051092615TH  วันที่ 03/07/57
ส่งคุณ กงจักร (มหาสารคาม) EMS = EN700704383TH  วันที่ 06/01/58
ส่งคุณ ภูริชญ์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EN700870023TH  วันที่ 13/01/58
ส่งคุณ วัฒนชัย (บ้านดู่) EMS = EN815476420TH  วันที่ 11/03/58
ส่งคุณ มนตรี (หัวกุญแจ) EMS = EL817256660TH  วันที่ 27/03/58 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EN527821944TH  วันที่ 30/06/58
ส่งคุณ ดร.มนตรี (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN964064215TH  วันที่ 05/11/58
ส่งร้าน PJ แอร์ (ปาดังเบซาร์) EMS = EN964064224TH  วันที่ 05/11/58
ส่งคุณ พนิดา (อรัญประเทศ) EMS = EN964064238TH  วันที่ 05/11/58
ส่งคุณ นนทนัตถ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN507384224TH  วันที่ 06/11/58
ส่งคุณ คงศักดิ์ (สำเหร่) EMS = EP402986159TH  วันที่ 13/11/58
ส่งคุณ ปิยะภัทร (บ้านโพธิ์) EMS = EP403283783TH  วันที่ 04/01/59
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP403283797TH  วันที่ 04/01/59
ส่งคุณ ยศศักดิ์ (เชียงราย) EMS = EP213024425TH  วันที่ 07/01/59
ส่งคุณ ชัยวิทย์ (ระยอง) EMS = EP213003451TH  วันที่ 08/01/59
ส่งคุณ เกชา (บ้านชา) EMS = EP022178305TH  วันที่ 11/01/59
ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EP213701135TH  วันที่ 09/02/59
ส่งคุณ ศิริชัย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EP212820207TH  วันที่ 12/03/59
ส่งคุณ อภิรัช (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EP868720311TH  วันที่ 22/04/59
ส่งคุณ ธีระ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EP868257718TH  วันที่ 07/05/59
ส่งคุณ ประกาสิทธิ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP868376508TH  วันที่ 10/05/59
ส่งคุณ ธีระ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EP868358169TH  วันที่ 13/05/59
ส่งคุณ จตุพล (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EP917339906TH  วันที่ 29/08/59
ส่งคุณ เกื้อกูล (ลาดหลุมแก้ว) EMS =EP917351782TH  วันที่ 30/08/59
ส่งคุณ ไม่ระบุชื่อ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EP913274705TH  วันที่ 27/10/59
ส่งคุณ อรรณพ (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = ED167191171TH  วันที่ 13/09/60
ส่งคุณ ปิยะภัทร (บ้านโพธิ์) EMS = ED217015821TH  วันที่ 30/10/60
ส่งคุณ วิชัย (สามเสนใน) EMS = EU517426140TH  วันที่ 05/05/61
ส่งคุณ ปัญญา (บางละมุง) EMS = EV485064977TH  วันที่ 11/09/61
ส่งคุณ นิติพัฒน์ (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EW071236530TH  วันที่ 26/11/61 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภโชค (หัวหิน) EMS = EK262235412TH  วันที่ 28/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัทสวนอ้อย (ดุสิต) EMS = EK262643102TH  วันที่ 02/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยุรพงษ์ (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EJ889622575TH  วันที่ 23/09/56
ส่งคุณ อนุชา (คลองพน) EMS = EJ889622589TH  วันที่ 23/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญวิทย์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EJ889655834TH  วันที่ 02/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นนทนัตถ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EJ889664941TH  วันที่ 03/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EK637616667TH  วันที่ 27/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิชัย (รอจ่ายขอนแก่น) EMS = EK351700209TH  วันที่ 02/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุธี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EK637325602TH  วันที่ 06/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิมล (หนองเรือ) EMS = EK489504759TH  วันที่ 23/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK489114308TH  วันที่ 26/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทัศน์พล (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK489158520TH  วันที่ 13/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จุลฉัตร (มีนบุรี) EMS = EL051092615TH  วันที่ 03/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กงจักร (มหาสารคาม) EMS = EN700704383TH  วันที่ 06/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภูริชญ์ (หนองคาย) EMS = EN700870023TH  วันที่ 13/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วัฒนชัย (บ้านดู่) EMS = EN815476420TH  วันที่ 11/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มนตรี (หัวกุญแจ) EMS = EL817256660TH  วันที่ 27/03/58 (จำนวน 2 ต้น)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EN527821944TH  วันที่ 30/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดร.มนตรี (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN964064215TH  วันที่ 05/11/58
ส่งร้าน PJ แอร์ (ปาดังเบซาร์) EMS = EN964064224TH  วันที่ 05/11/58
ส่งคุณ พนิดา (อรัญประเทศ) EMS = EN964064238TH  วันที่ 05/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นนทนัตถ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN507384224TH  วันที่ 06/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ คงศักดิ์ (สำเหร่) EMS = EP402986159TH  วันที่ 13/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะภัทร (บ้านโพธิ์) EMS = EP403283783TH  วันที่ 04/01/59
ส่งคุณ อภิชาติ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP403283797TH  วันที่ 04/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยศศักดิ์ (เชียงราย) EMS = EP213024425TH  วันที่ 07/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชัยวิทย์ (ระยอง) EMS = EP213003451TH  วันที่ 08/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกชา (บ้านชา) EMS = EP022178305TH  วันที่ 11/01/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EP213701135TH  วันที่ 09/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศิริชัย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EP212820207TH  วันที่ 12/03/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิรัช (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EP868720311TH  วันที่ 22/04/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EP868257718TH  วันที่ 07/05/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประกาสิทธิ์ (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP868376508TH  วันที่ 10/05/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EP868358169TH  วันที่ 13/05/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จตุพล (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EP917339906TH  วันที่ 29/08/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกื้อกูล (ลาดหลุมแก้ว) EMS =EP917351782TH  วันที่ 30/08/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไม่ระบุชื่อ (ปลวกแดง) EMS = EP913274705TH  วันที่ 27/10/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อรรณพ (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = ED167191171TH  วันที่ 13/09/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะภัทร (บ้านโพธิ์) EMS = ED217015821TH  วันที่ 30/10/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิชัย (สามเสนใน) EMS = EU517426140TH  วันที่ 05/05/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปัญญา (บางละมุง) EMS = EV485064977TH  วันที่ 11/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิติพัฒน์ (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EW071236530TH  วันที่ 26/11/61

----------

